# Puppy teeth. When were your puppy teeth gone?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

When did your pup lose it's last puppy tooth?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Canines are last to go and it's always around 6 months.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket just lost his within two days of each other, and he will be 24 weeks old on Wed. Those were the last.


----------

